# Wrote a bassoon piece. Looking for constructive feedback...



## OscoBosco (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Very nice. The ending I felt could use some piano arpeggios or something.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

OscoBosco said:


>


It's gorgeous! I really enjoy it. It is like Chopin meets the impressionists, with some pop sensibilities thrown in I feel!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Far superior than most of music submitted here by composer wannabes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed -- I liked the ending, kind of just...stopped.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Again, as I said before in another thread, you are a much better composer at age 17 than I was when I was that age and you are already at a semi-pro to professional level. This is really good music.

One thing you want to be careful of is paying too much attention to writing the harmonies and then just playing “connect the dots” when writing the melody part (sitting on chord tones and linking them with trivial passing tones). That leads to weak melodies. Try not writing the harmony first. Write the melody first with a blank piece of paper and your imagination and get it as good as you can. Remember that melodies are usually written with some type of underlying harmony or scale in mind anyway. You’ll wind up with stronger, more memorable melodies this way and your pieces won’t sound so much like really great, beautiful, chromatic harmonies with a “connect the dots” melody. I suspect the great Romantics didn’t write that way and neither should you. (I’m not saying you actually wrote the piece this way, it just sounds that way to me and I have my suspicions).


----------



## OscoBosco (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Wonderful. Excellent. My only minor comment is that the very last of the ending seemed a little bit tentative. But I very much enjoyed your piece and thought it very well done. Good luck with it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I really liked your piece. But I agree about the ending -- it sounds like "OK, he's transitioning into the next movement," which I'd really like to hear, but there isn't one!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

This amateur bassoonist loved it.:tiphat:


----------

